

Cost of Coworking Space vs. Your Own Office - billmacewen
http://blog.spacelist.ca/2013/07/19/when-its-time-to-get-your-own-office-the-math/

======
WestCoastJustin
The line about _a person generally takes up ~150 square feet in an office_ ,
might not be so accurate. I've seen 4 people or more crammed like sardines
into that space [1, 2, 3]. Hell, I used to be one of them. Throw in a couple
fish tanks and a bean bag chair just for the hell of it. Extra office space is
nice, but at a growing company, _there is always room_.

Just google images "startup office".

[1]
[http://images.techhive.com/images/article/2013/03/working2-f...](http://images.techhive.com/images/article/2013/03/working2-fullres-100031101-large.jpg)

[2] [http://cdn.thenextweb.com/wp-
content/blogs.dir/1/files/2012/...](http://cdn.thenextweb.com/wp-
content/blogs.dir/1/files/2012/09/02.-LayerGloss-1-520x333.jpg)

[3] [http://2eq9hztv2wc1k6odx469m9znq0.wpengine.netdna-
cdn.com/wp...](http://2eq9hztv2wc1k6odx469m9znq0.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/MariaOfficeShot-1024x690.jpg)

------
keven
The whole series

When to Get Your Own Office – The Alternatives:
[http://blog.spacelist.ca/2013/07/02/when-to-get-your-own-
off...](http://blog.spacelist.ca/2013/07/02/when-to-get-your-own-office-the-
alternatives/)

When to Get Your Own Office – You’re On The Hook:
[http://blog.spacelist.ca/2013/07/07/when-to-get-your-own-
off...](http://blog.spacelist.ca/2013/07/07/when-to-get-your-own-office-youre-
on-the-hook/)

When It’s Time To Get Your Own Office – The Math:
[http://blog.spacelist.ca/2013/07/19/when-its-time-to-get-
you...](http://blog.spacelist.ca/2013/07/19/when-its-time-to-get-your-own-
office-the-math/)

------
billmacewen
@westcoastjustin For sure! I used 150 Square Feet per person, but it varies
widely. Really luxurious offices can be easily over 200 SF / head, and on the
tight side you can get down to ~75 SF.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Yeah, I get you. I've had a ~150+ office for many years now, and I still
think, man there is no one in here ;)

------
collin128
to;dr at around 8 team members it starts to make financial sense to think
about your own space.

Aside from financial costs I think there are other non-tangible benefits on
both sides of the equation. We love our co-working space but are only 4 at the
time. We'll see when the time comes...

------
milliams
Hmm, screenshots of tables with red squiggles. What's wrong with <table>?

